# Need suggestions for Airtel 349 2 Mbps Limited plan



## ajayritik (Jan 13, 2011)

I earlier had BSNL Broadband which I had to discontinue since in the new place I moved they currently are not providing BSNL new connection.
Airtel is currently available in the new area. So I have taken 349 Plan under which I will get around 2.1 Mbps speed with 2 GB download limit. Its a corporate plan.

Till now I have always taken unlimited plans with internet. So never bothered to check how much I downloaded etc.

Can someone please help me to give some tips on how I can monitor my downloads. Also things that I should avoid which may unnecessarily add up to my usage.

Guys someone please suggest


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 13, 2011)

ok I'll answer
there are quite a few tools you can use to monitor bandwidth. Just google bandwidth monitor.
Things to avoid:
1. Automatic updates (chrome, windows update, etc)
2. Youtube videos. you can watch a few , but videos take the maximum bandwidth .
3. these days webpages are getting fatter, thanks to a lot of heavy javascript and uncompressed images being used by noobs. What you can do, to both make browsing faster and reducing bandwidth usage - 
3a. use opera turbo
3b . use noscript to disable javascript on all sites except a selected few. 
3c. use load only cached images feature (in opera). for firefox there is a similar extension link this is a huge bandwidth saver. do use it.
4. don't even think of torrenting.

hth


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions mate!
Points 2 & 4 I'm sure I will not venture anywhere near and I'm also aware of it.

But remaining three points not known before.
Also most of the bandwidth monitors are not intuitive. I wanted something which is easier to follow or to track.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 18, 2011)

Guys I have two computers. how do I monitor the usage on both the computers combined.
I'm sure there are quite a few number here who have limited plans.


----------

